# Adelaide Kayak Dive Spots



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

G'day,
After an exilerating sail, Abalone, Manstick & Noelmc arrived at an area off Snapper Point between Aldinga and Pt Willunga.
We approached a dive club vessel to check the area & found we were at a place called "the Arches".
I had heard about this area but never dived it so we dropped anchor nearby.
It's always fun to watch the expression on the charter operator's face in his 18 footer with twin 50HP as we pull up the top half of the wetsuit, put on mask, snorkel & fins, hop over the side & slide a tank on.
The vis was average, about 7m & depth 6-8m, approx 1 k from shore.
Terrain consisted of brown kelp covered rock with channels, walls, small canyons & swim thrus.
The whole area has been total reserve for many years & the critters know it. Lots of Drummer ,Sweep following the bubbles & Southern Coralfish (a fav i named my daughter after it, she is rapt of course). The walls, undercuts etc covered in " a diverse range of species too numerous to mention" (hey, how many sponges, gogonias, squirts & accidians can u name?), in an amazing range of colours. We had an underwater movie light to show up the darker areas.
The Go-Pro camera stopped working at the surface but has been replaced. (another story).
After a short check-it-out dive we continued to Pt Willy to meet up with Pete. He had "caught" a very nice KGW complete with rig attached whilst snorkelling.
Having run out of time we did the haul up the steep ramp & made plans for a visit to the Star of Greece wreck next time.
Yak diving is easy & fun but so far we are the only people I know who do it around here (up 100% from last year).
We plan to go back to the wreck soon as well as Rapid bay looking for dragons & more coastal cruising.
C U Under the water,
Noel.
p.s. 99% of "things underwater are not fish. 
p.p.s. no we didn't get savagely mauled by a pack of sharks on this "known breeding ground". Enjoy.


----------



## abalone (Dec 7, 2010)

An excellent report! It makes me think Ii was there...


----------



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

We thort it was so good last time, we went back again:
This time Pete & i started from the Pt Willy (Northern) approach as wind was favarable as well as incoming tide would help on the return.
Sailed by another boat, quick chat & they had found a good spot. 
Anchored nearby & over the side with camera & light.
The boat had drifted & found we were in 10.5m depth with about 8m vis.
After checking the anchor we had another great dive (pics to follow). 
Highlight's included a nice snapper which posed for the camera as well as Sweep, Drummer, Southern Coralfish & Leatherjackets, all which were not frightened as this has been a total reserve for many years.
A very pleasant sail back to the beach then we continued to the Star of Greece wreck to check it out for a future dive venture.
Making the most of the end of warm water (22').
More diving adventures to follow..........
ok here's the smiley face


----------

